

Show HN: Siri hack to use any location with reminders - SurfScore

I figured out a way to get Siri to set reminders for you when you leave or arrive at ANY location, not just home or work.<p>1.  You need to go into your contact card<p>2.  Push edit and scroll down to addresses<p>3.  Add a new address, and push the label that appears to the left of the address (usually work/home)<p>4.  At the bottom, you can add a custom label, it can be anything, say "Target."<p>5.  Add the address for the Target, then push done<p>6.  When you launch Siri, you can now tell her to remind you when you leave "My target." For example: "Remind me to buy milk when I arrive at my target" Be sure to say "my," I couldn't get it to work otherwise.<p>I've found that its more accurate when you split up the reminder, so it would be "remind me to buy milk" and when she asks when to remind you, say "when I arrive at my target"
======
smallegan
Why wouldn't you just add another contact card for a the location? For work it
would be the name of your company...for the grocery store it would be the name
of the grocery store? I think I am missing how this is a hack...

~~~
jaylevitt
Until now, it was believed you couldn't set a "geofence" (location-based
reminder) for anything except home or work... but if this tip is right, "home"
and "work" are just the two default instances of "named location types".

------
revorad
Just watched this demo - [http://www.techcrunch.tv/show/new-and-
featured/5tdmJ3Mjrhxdd...](http://www.techcrunch.tv/show/new-and-
featured/5tdmJ3Mjrhxdd8qkyCA8PUaSAqXNxw3a). I'm quite impressed with the
speed. A lot of the tasks he demoes are actually faster than doing them with
the touch interface.

